# Thank God that we have plastics...



## Kimmagegirl (11 Jun 2020)

Great to see that we haven't banned plastics. We have all the testing kits for Covid-19, the plastic vials, the plexi screens, the plastic backed signage, PPE gear such as eye masks, aprons etc


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Jun 2020)

Let's hope that we dispose of it all considerately and responsibly...


----------



## Purple (11 Jun 2020)

I don't think anyone has ever suggested that plastics should be banned. Without them there's be no artificial hips, no cardiovascular stents, no CT scanners, and a whole host of other medical devices. It would also be very hard to make cars, houses and most of the stuff we buy in the shops.


----------

